# Young, colored, racing homers.



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are some young birds I raised.
What does everyone think they are?
I finally figured out how to put pictures in my posts. (hurray!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KEITH, Can you post a picture of the parents this could help us * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Keith C. said:


> Here are some young birds I raised.
> What does everyone think they are?
> I finally figured out how to put pictures in my posts. (hurray!)


*The first one looks like a brown bar. the second looks like Ash Red Spread, and the third one looks like it could be an OPAL. But I sure would like to see the parents of these birds.Are #1 and #3 nest mates they look a bit older then #2*


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

George, the loft they come out of contains blacks, andalusians and indigos. I just added 3 pairs of white bar opals, since I had the room, about a month ago. 
The white bars could not have produced these birds.
I am unsure which specific birds are the parents.
They are all out of the nest and I did not keep any records.
The top one is a little odd, I have two guesses, but want to wait to hear other opinions.
I believe I know what the other two are.
thanks,
Keith
http://freewebs.com/kjcii/


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

George, none of the three are nest mates.
Keith


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Keith C. said:


> George, none of the three are nest mates.
> Keith


* So they are out of 3 different pairs I still would like to see the parents of all three.* GEORGE


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Since he doesn't know who the parents really are, and I don't know anything about genetics, I have a solution...

Post a picture of....all your pigeons  We *love* pictures and it might give us an idea about who the parents maybe are? 

If they are paired, just post a picture of a couple pairs you think may be the parents and we can work from there.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They all look ash red to me*

Whenever indigo is a possibility, it makes it harder to say for sure. Homozygous indigo can make ash red mimics that are hard to tell from typical ash reds. Still, the ones that I have seen in photos look to have darker faces than typical ash reds.

These young birds in the pics, look like an ash red bar and two spread ash reds to me, one with maybe sooty factor, making false checks in the shield. This can also darken them alittle.

Indigo and ash red makes a pretty dark bird, especially in the tail and wingtips, unless homozygous indigo, then it can be like a typical ash red or some have even claimed them to look like reduced birds. I cannot verify this from experience but have seen pics of claimed **** indigoes that look like reduced blacks.

If you have any dirty factors such as sooty, smoky or dirty, the birds can be much darker than typical ash red without such things as indigo. 

Like George says, seeing the parents would make it easier to make a determination as to what they may be. When they moult at a few months of age, this will also help as the first feathers can be quite a bit different from their adult feathers.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

If the loft they came out of has only BLACK ,INDIGO,and ANDALUSIAN then I would have to say you have two that are red mimics the third bird may be a poorly colored ANDALUSIAN, it seems to show some Indigo or bronze, however it may lose that indigo/bronze look in the first molt. I have had Indigo/Indigo mated that even gave me a dark check, had another mating of adny/black velvet that also thru a check. .. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> Whenever indigo is a possibility, it makes it harder to say for sure. Homozygous indigo can make ash red mimics that are hard to tell from typical ash reds. Still, the ones that I have seen in photos look to have darker faces than typical ash red
> 
> Bill


 *HI BILL, I have raised some mimics that realy do not show that dark head the pair that bred them were in a cage so they. I will take a good look once more tomarrow.* GEORGE


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks to everybody that replied.
I don't know for sure, but I think the first one is a brown opal bar.
I think the second one is a light andalusian. When I have two dark andalusians breed together I often get young birds that look like that.
Spread ash is sometimes very similar and locally both spread ash and light andalusian are called powder blue.
I think the third one is an andalusian with opal or some other factor changing the pattern.
They should dramatically change their appearence as they age and I will try to post pictures of them in a few months, if I keep them.
I always enjoy the amazing change in color some of my pigeons go through after molting. 
I apologize for not keeping track of which parents they came out of.
Now that I figured out how to, I will post some more pictures of some of the better colors I have.
Keith
http://freewebs.com/kjcii/


----------

